
The Far Side is officially online for the first time, with new comics to come - Elof
https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/17/21026417/the-far-side-gary-larson-comic-website-first-time
======
juanuys
[https://www.thefarside.com/](https://www.thefarside.com/)

The link from the article.

------
nothal
What great news! I loved this comics as a kid and I remember reading about his
reasons for putting them on the internet. I think Larson is a major reason for
my sense of humor today and I hope he gets a wider audience because he's got
some of the best 'clean' dark visual gags in my opinion.

~~~
mark-r
"Bummer of a birthmark, Hal".

Although my all-time favorite is probably "Midvale school for the gifted".

------
rlorenzo
Is there an RSS feed for the site that anyone can find?
[https://www.thefarside.com](https://www.thefarside.com)

~~~
nickthegreek
Inoreader was unable to locate one. I wonder if any of those rss pipe sites
would work to generate one. I feel like I will need multiple days of posts in
order to find out.

------
bduerst
Glad to see Gary Larson reconciled his fear of infringement on the internet.

------
joejerryronnie
One of my favorite Christmas gifts to receive as a kid was The Far Side daily
calendar.

------
sunstone
"What's that mountain goat doing up here in this cloud bank?", says the pilot.

(not the first time I've referenced this joke on HN :)

